# CPU reset wont overclock anymore



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

I had my E2160 1.80Ghz clocked to 3ghz and was fine for a long time, it just reset in the bios and I set things back to how they were when it was clocked and it wont change anything besides saying its set to 3ghz. My RAM shows up as clocked so could it be a cpu going dead?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Actually, when you overclock you take a real risk of harming some component(s). Try clearing the CMOS and see if that gets you back up and running.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for your reply,I have no idea how to do this. I have a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L. Could you take me through it?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There are two ways. First always unplug the computer, ground yourself, then move the jumper (check manual) from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3. After a few minutes, return it to the normal position. You can also just remove the motherboard battery for a few and return it to like it was. Then, fire it up.


----------

